# Do any of you do pony parties?



## garyo (May 4, 2008)

There are many grade ponies for sale here that are allegedly broke to ride. All of our minis are really too small to ride. We have considered the idea of buying/rescuing some of these ponies and doing birthday parties, family picnics etc. Have any of you done this? How much does the liability insurance cost? What do you need beside the obvious ponies, saddles, leads, trailer etc?


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 4, 2008)

My 4H mini is used for bday parties and pony rides. Im not sure what the liability insurance cost is, my 4H has so many different animals so we already had it. We have a saddle and just use a halter & lead. I don't think you need anything else. You could do themed parties like 'my little pony' or something like that so you would need ribbons, glitter etc for the pony.


----------



## kaykay (May 4, 2008)

Theres a farm here that does them and says they do well. I would have to guess the ins is going to be pretty high. I know one time we did pony rides on Patches to raise money for the shriners and it was horrible. We had a huge line and it was so hot. after awhile I told them Patches had to take a break, get a drink etc. One of the parents went off on me as she didnt want to wait. It got ugly. Because of that its not something I would ever do but thats just me


----------



## Laura (May 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Dana's doing pony and petting zoo parties and it's been SUPER successful




I think her insurance is about $500.00/year. Backyard Barn And yes, that is Zac on the title page



[/SIZE]


----------



## dannigirl (May 7, 2008)

We have had insurance for pony rides for the past 3 years. We live in southern IL and get it through the farm bureau--country companies and it cost in the vacinity of $1000 a year. That covers anything we do in the pony ride or even easy entry cart rides. It also covers a petting zoo if we want--just won't cover llamas--don't really know why. It covers our animals no matter where they are or what we are doing with them. My friend from south of St louis got a quote for in MO and it was about the same. Just be sure it will cover anything including if you want to give cart rides. Ours will even cover if our horse backs the cart into someones car. Some years we do a lot and easily pay for the insurance and other years, we barely break even with it. This year, it is already paid for.

If you are only doing a little bit, check about a rider on your homeowners. We did it that way for a little while.

Good luck--have fun.

Angie


----------



## choclat dreams (May 10, 2008)

I have been doing pony parties for the last 4 years. I am in Colorado. We advertise on Critterplaces all of my business has come from that one site. I have tried other free ads and even paid for an ad in a kids magazine for parties but none have given me as much business. I do not do it full time as I have a full time job we only do weekends and make up what we spend on the horses yearly. We love it. We mostly do cart rides with the minis. We have one large mini that can hold small children about 3-4 but no bigger. The carts rides are super popular.


----------

